
Broadcast something interesting to your city and find other users on hackernews - accentrictlabs
Hey, We have a school project called Spotwire which is an app which broadcast your live photos and videos in your city but due to the fewer users the post can be been seen around the world, for now, so now people who are using hackers news can see from where others are from and explore their cities.<p>We need few users for testing for feedbacks.<p>The app may have some bugs but it will be updated soon<p>The app is in IOS only.<p>Let us know the review so we can make improvements to make a better project.<p>Please no negative comments we need genuine help<p>Thank you
======
mtmail
You should add a link to the app or a way to contact you.

Posting in the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category (just add 'Show HN' to the front of the title) will get you more
exposure. That's the category for app developers looking for feedback.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
accentrictlabs
Do I edit it or post a new one as I am don't know how to edit it?New post it
says u r too fast. It does not allow to have both text and URL shell I post
URL and then comment my text.

Please help

I am new.

~~~
mtmail
No worries, just post a new one.

------
Mat0Man
Will try to convince a group of friends, how many do you need per city?

~~~
accentrictlabs
We really appreciate your effort

it's ok from different cities, just post something worth seeing in your city,
frankly, the problem is people from the internet are shy and they post
blackout picture so others users on app don't don't get things to see they are
here for this may be because our users are less or they have to be guided.

We can also achieve the post from around the world from France, Italy, India
and other countries and their cities which are worth.

Thank you very much again, it would be an honour to receive help.

